# Power Of The Squat



## michael owolabi (Feb 4, 2014)

Power Of The Squat

Grab, Sit, Repeat: The straightforward Power With the Goblet Squat

You heard that squatting can be a basic human movement. Why then so are we so bad at it? Exactly what do we do? Meet the goblet squat, a movement which can help anyone master squatting form.







Often dubbed the "king of exercises," the trunk squat supplies a whole host of advantages, including and not restricted to: stronger and meatier legs, a rock-hard behind, and further points within the bad-assery scale. For better or worse, "The amount of ya squat?" will be the lower body equivalent of, "The amount of ya bench?" when gym-goers size 1 another up.
Despite being one of the primary bang-for-your-buck movements for athletes, the rear squat isn't suitable for everyone. Most training programs gain from featuring multiple variations of a movement. Luckily, there are various squat variations, like the front squat, Zercher squat, and box squat. They all have their place in a training program.






A guy approaches an Olympic bar with a power rack. He slaps using a few plates on spare on both and proceeds to back squat. His warm-up sets don't look bad; his body stays pretty much upright, he's got good depth, and the grunting is kept into a minimum. When i watch his first heavy set unfold, however, I will think I will have my phone willing to dial 9-1-1.​


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2014)

That squat the guy is doing looks like crap


----------



## michael owolabi (Feb 4, 2014)

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Training's vry difficult


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 4, 2014)

Yes especially when you are trying to deadlift with the bar on your back instead of in your hands.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 4, 2014)

A for effort, F for form. There's so many things wrong with his squat that I don't know where to start. The shearing forces on the knee using this "form" would be bad, I'll tell you that.

Nice try for street cred with those lame ass chucks...


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 5, 2014)

goddamn retard in the pic.  someone shoot that stupid fuk lol.  and he only has 1 plate on there??   how hard is it to fuk that up??


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 5, 2014)

Haha he's got some damn big calves though


----------



## Seeker (Feb 5, 2014)

The squat is not just "dubbed" the King of exercises  it IS the king of exercises! IMO.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 5, 2014)

Where was the 'Goblet Squat' in that article?


----------



## paleolift78 (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy shit his depth is terrible. A2G motha ***ker or as close as you can get to it


----------



## Dtownry (Feb 5, 2014)

What the **** is this bullshit?


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 5, 2014)

Sorry guys that was me squatting in the pic...  did i do something wrong.....my backs sore.


----------



## Joliver (Feb 5, 2014)

I like the knock knee'd "Power Squat Anatomy" drawing better than the retarded bber.  We should get that guy a shirt that says "I'd rather be doing leg extensions."


----------



## Deidre (Feb 18, 2014)

According to that pic, I'm doing everything wrong. lol! I actually hold the bar pretty low, and use a thumb-less grip. 
Tbh, proper squat form doesn't always come easy at first to learn, though. At least that was the case for me. It took me some trial and error.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2014)

Deidre said:


> According to that pic, I'm doing everything wrong. lol! I actually hold the bar pretty low, and use a thumb-less grip.
> Tbh, proper squat form doesn't always come easy at first to learn, though. At least that was the case for me. It took me some trial and error.




I've been working on it for almost a year now and mine still look like crap.


----------

